# Super Crazy Splitty



## N2TORTS (Apr 11, 2014)

Hummm....how wild?...same shelf, temps and perfect clutch mates..
there's more to it than just incubation temperatures'.....


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 11, 2014)

That's so cool! What a neat little guy!


----------



## guille24 (Apr 11, 2014)

That's awesome !!! That's a really cool and unique tortoise !


----------



## shanu303 (Apr 11, 2014)

Wow, so unique.... i guess the rules of tortoise breeding need to be amended...


----------



## naturalman91 (Apr 12, 2014)

so why do some people charge less for splits??? this a gorgeous animal and i cant understand why i've seen ads of people selling split scute's cheaper for some reason


----------



## sissyofone (Apr 12, 2014)

JD that baby is perfect so cute and tiny. Love those splits.


----------



## mike taylor (Apr 12, 2014)

Awesome Jeff! It is going to be a unique tortoise .


----------



## bouaboua (Apr 12, 2014)

This little one will be different for sure. Congrats. Jeff!


----------



## pam (Apr 13, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## Saleama (May 19, 2014)

naturalman91 said:


> so why do some people charge less for splits??? this a gorgeous animal and i cant understand why i've seen ads of people selling split scute's cheaper for some reason


 Most people do charge less. I am thinking because it is not a "perfect" specimen? I only have one unique tortoise and three unique box turtles including a "zipper split" three toed and a few ornates with extra scutes. Some people actually collect these animals and would probably pay more for them. I would be willing to bet this little guy would fetch more rather than less from a perspective buyer.


----------



## wellington (May 19, 2014)

Jacqui is going to love this one. She a split lover for sure. He is a looker.


----------



## tortadise (May 19, 2014)

Howdy do dee. He's wearing a saddle. Pretty cool. I like the split scutes too.


----------



## kathyth (May 19, 2014)

That's a perfectly beautiful baby!


----------

